# Will 16"rims/ tires fit on the 2014 Cruze with 18" rims



## Dlittle (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello,

New user as I pick up my 2014 cruze 2LT with RS package on Friday ( April 25/2014). I am looking at getting winter tires/and rims, i have set of 205/55/16 winter tires with steel rims from my 2008 cobalt ? Will these tires/rims fit we new cruze? If not please suggest a size ?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

The size will fit but the bolt pattern on the cruze is different than the one with the cobalt you can get so steelies on tire rack that will fit or call around to some junk yards and see if there are any


----------



## Dlittle (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not a problem thats what were all here for to help each other out


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Unfortunately I wouldn't even use those tires...the 16" tire size is going to be 215/60 16. That's the OE tire size on 16's.

But yes, the 16" wheel diameter isn't a problem at all.

I should mention there are a few possible alternatives for tire size as well, but I can't remember what they are off hand and I don't want to do the math to figure it out. I'm not sure where you're located (US or outside the US), but if you use Discount Tire's website or 1010tires.com, you can find alternate sizes for 16" tires.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Were are you located I have some 16" with hubcaps that I'm not using and would like to sale. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

